# AK Fest



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Bryan,

I see that GIK is planning on a booth at this event - will you be attending?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes. I will be there. We're sharing a room with Odyssey Audio. Make sure you stop by.

Bryan


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I am certainly going to try to make it - waiting to find out when my son's baseball starts. Hoping to get there!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Show is Sat and Sun. Setup day is Friday. If you can't make it over the weekend, maybe you could stop by on Friday evening. Let me know when you'll be there and maybe we can meet up.

Bryan


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Will do Bryan - thanks! Are we actually allowed on premises during set-up? :bigsmile:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

People wander in and out all the time. Just be careful - you might get drafted to help! 

Hopefully by mid afternoon, it'll all be set up and we'll just be tweaking things to get the best we can out of it.

Bryan


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Just found out that Saturday is out for me as well. :sad: It looks like vendors can set-up from 3-9pm - is that right? 

I would really like to come out, take a look around, and get a chance to meet you in person, but it is a 7 hour drive for me and if I were to get there at 3pm, I would more than likely not get home until the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I believe that's correct. The show is going on on Sunday also but that's a long 1 day back and forth.

Bryan


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I would not mind the drive at all - but Sunday is out for me as well since I am coaching my other son's baseball team and our first practice is Sunday. 

If you happen to have any other events like this that you will be attending in the near future, please let me know. I guess I am old fashioned and just really like to meet people.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

We normally do one show a year and that's Rocky Mountain Audio Fest in Denver. Usually in October. We may or may not do the West Coast show this year. Not been decided.

Bryan


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

OK, thanks Bryan!


----------

